# tingalpa in the AM



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hi guys,

i'm gunna do a dawn run out the front of tingalpa creek in the morning. i've got stict instructions to be back early, so it will be a short session.

if anyone is out and about early, give me a wave 8)


----------

